# Replacing a head gasket...2000 Jetta 2.0 AEG



## jcourtice17 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a DIY on this anywhere? 
Thanks.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bentley manual > all DIYs
Let me know if you are stuck, i can send part of it in PDF if needed.


----------



## jcourtice17 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

I just want to replace the head gasket. All I have is the crappy Haynes Manual for this car- which is about as non helpful as you can get. I ordered the Bentley from a shop in the area but it's not in yet. If you had a PDF of the procedure that'd be great. email- [email protected]


----------



## asianinatoaster (May 11, 2011)

i really need to replace my head gasket could you email me please with the pdf? [email protected] thank you in advance


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

The DIY for this is detach accesories from the block pull the head and replace head gasket. I know aba specs for torqueing the head bolts are tq to 33ft# through the sequence then 44ft#s the 1/4 turn through then another 1/4 turn through the sequence...Then reconnect all your accesories reset your timing put on a new timing belt and whalla your done...LOL Sorry im a major smart A$$. In all honesty if you pull things apart and remember how you took it apart its realatively easy to put it all back together.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

MKIGTITDI said:


> The DIY for this is detach accesories from the block pull the head and replace head gasket. I know aba specs for torqueing the head bolts are tq to 33ft# through the sequence then 44ft#s the 1/4 turn through then another 1/4 turn through the sequence...Then reconnect all your accesories reset your timing put on a new timing belt and whalla your done...LOL Sorry im a major smart A$$. In all honesty if you pull things apart and remember how you took it apart its realatively easy to put it all back together.


 This is actually not that far off. If you're mechanically inclined or have ever done serious engine work before, the 2.0 head gasket is a pretty straightforward job. As far as head gaskets go, it's definitely one of the easier engines to work on.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah ive done quiet a few things with no manuals now i changed out the front end on or mkv jetta and converted my aba/jh hybrid to run on bike carbs on a whim. Now ive decided to change from the hybrid on carbs to a full aba on bike carbs(look at my build thread in my signiture...But in all reality like Anony00GT said alls you really need is a little mechanical ability and its straight forward take it apart and put it back together and your good. The vw motor is the easiest motor in imo out there. I worked on my wifes mazda protege and that was a nightmare!.


----------



## IamDashSr (Apr 22, 2010)

Jay-Bee said:


> Bentley manual > all DIYs<p>Let me know if you are stuck, i can send part of it in PDF if needed.


I have been looking and looking for the DIY to tackle this job as well... If at all possible if you still have the PDF can you send me the 2.0 Head gasket replacement portion? my user ID at gee mail dot com (iamdashsr at gee mail . com) 

Please and Thank you!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Somebody needs more training in their Google-fu.

http://www.amazon.com/Volkswagen-Je...&sr=8-1&keywords=VW+MKIV+Jetta+Bentley+Manual


----------



## pkfinn (Nov 16, 2006)

Try here:

http://www.mikegabriel.net/vw/bentley/mk4/


----------

